# Starfish



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweet looking little guy! How big?


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

You're making me miss my reef tank. I love asterinas.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

JerSaint said:


> Sweet looking little guy! How big?



He's no bigger than the girth of a pencil. He's really small



gerbillo said:


> You're making me miss my reef tank. I love asterinas.



Maybe it's about time to start one up again.


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

shinycard255 said:


> Maybe it's about time to start one up again.



One tank at a time! I took down my reef tank two months ago and just started on my first planted one.


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been warned that these starfish like to eat zoas so I gotta keep an eye on that. I saw 2 on my zoas the other day, but no damage was done that I can see. 

I gotta say, I'm enjoying my reef more than my freshwater tanks. 

Take it one step at a time. I'm sure you'll jump back to a reef at some point


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow very cool!!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Let's see a FTS!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

h4n said:


> Wow very cool!!


Thanks h4n!



devilduck said:


> Let's see a FTS!


I'll post one tonight or this weekend. We have plans tonight so I don't know if I'll be able to get one up tonight or not


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

devilduck said:


> Let's see a FTS!


As you requested... 14G BioCube


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow so nice and simple clean!


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

Love the stone arrangement. My wife been asking for one, but I fear the upkeep. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gerbillo (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the caves. What coral are you planning?


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

h4n said:


> Wow so nice and simple clean!


Thanks, that is what I was going for



devilduck said:


> Love the stone arrangement. My wife been asking for one, but I fear the upkeep.


To be completely honest, I think it's easier than freshwater. The only pain in the butt part is mixing the saltwater for water changes. Otherwise, it's just topping off with RO/DI water and thats about it...



gerbillo said:


> I like the caves. What coral are you planning?


Thanks... I like the caves too. My clownfish likes swimming through them all. Right now I only have a plug with some zoas on there, but I plan on sticking with mostly softies (more zoas since I like them a lot, ricordia mushrooms, leather or 2)


----------

